# white summit touch-up paint mismatch?



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I may be wrong, but color code 50 for '11, '12, & '13 Cruze is called Olympic White, not Summit White. Summit White is a GM color with a code of 50 and GAZ for other Chevy products, but not for the Cruze. I'm guessing that the two color names are really different mixes and for some reason, GM/Chevy has given the two the same code. I have no idea why they did this, but I'll bet they really are two different colors of white. I predict this will screw up body shops all over the country in the future. 

Color Codes - Summit White Paint Cross-Reference

Color Codes - Olympic White Paint Cross-Reference

http://www.automotivetouchup.com/touch-up-paint/chevrolet/2011/cruze/

2012 Chevrolet Cruze Colors of Touch Up Paint

2013 Chevrolet Cruze Colors of Touch Up Paint


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I saw that too but the parts men at my dealer checked 2 times and took my vin to be sure it's the right one...and on my contract is written summit white...?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Even on gm web site is written summit white...?
2013 Chevy Cars, Trucks, SUVs, Crossovers and Vans | Chevrolet


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

bigluke said:


> I saw that too but the parts men at my dealer checked 2 times and took my vin to be sure it's the right one...and on my contract is written summit white...?


I guess if it were me, I'd try a different Chevy parts department or an automotive paint store. Go in and ask for Olympic White and see what response you get. I do see different names for the code 50 color for different years of Cruze. I'm really not sure what is different. 

I once had a quart of paint mixed up using the color code sticker on the car and when I sprayed it on, it was a completely different color of green. I took the paint, car, and receipt back to the paint store. They looked it, looked up PPG's formula, remixed it, and it still came out wrong. After two days of checking, they found out Toyota had changed the formula midway through the production year and no one found out about it. The store color matched my original paint using a painted access panel I left them from the underside of the hatch.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah that I will do...tomorrow I'll go to the dealer to find out what's wrong and show them the mismatch...I'll post the answers I'll get...


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Use the code GAZ when telling them what color to order.. I have ordered the cars for my dealership since 2011 and the Cruze has not changed it has always been that GAZ or "Summit White"..




This has happened to me before also I went into a different dealership that was closer to my house to get some touch up on a spur of the moment thing and they tried to give me that Olympic White, used it without even looking at the color code or anything and it was waaaay off.. Took it back told them I need the GAZ double checked it before I left it was correct and it matched the car perfectly..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Always ask specifically for the color, ofcourse with the right research, and don't tell them your VIN.  100% success rate. Sorry for the troubles.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Always ask specifically for the color, ofcourse with the right research, and don't tell them your VIN.  100% success rate. Sorry for the troubles.


I agree do your own research and just ask for what you need, don't leave it to someone else.. If you allow someone to think for you that's when YOUR stuff gets messed up..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bigluke, 

I am sorry to hear the paint did not match up clearly. I would like to take a deeper look into this for you. Please private message me your VIN and the name of your Chevrolet dealership. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok Erica I will pm you, didn't have time to go to the dealer today but called them and explained the problem, also called another dealer and same answers...the wa 8624 is the white summit touch up code...? On the touch up bottle only thing written is code 50...wa 8624...? It could be so simple just to put the color names on the touch ups instead of all this no meaning codes...very confusing...IMO!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

How come olympic white and summit white have the same code numbers? At the dealer they told me that it's the same color only the name changes...I don't know?


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

I got some Summit White/Olympic White touch up from my dealer - pathetic match - GAZ is both Olympic and Summit white.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

NYCruizer said:


> I got some Summit White/Olympic White touch up from my dealer - pathetic match - GAZ is both Olympic and Summit white.


Is GAZ written somewhere on your bottle...on mine is just 50 wa-8624....thanks


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Bigluke,
> 
> I am sorry you the paint did not match up clearly. I would like to take a deeper look into this for you. Please private message me your VIN and the name of your Chevrolet dealership. I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> ...


pm sent...thanks!


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Is GAZ written somewhere on your bottle...on mine is just 50 wa-8624....thanks


 I don't think it was, but you can look up the paint code on most every paint cross reference site and it comes back with all sorts of names - Summit, Olympic, Birch, Polar.... I was waiting for "White Out" to show up because I think that's what's in the bottle.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

NYCruizer said:


> I don't think it was, but you can look up the paint code on most every paint cross reference site and it comes back with all sorts of names - Summit, Olympic, Birch, Polar.... I was waiting for "White Out" to show up because I think that's what's in the bottle.


LOL that's funny!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bigluke, 

I did find that your RPO code is GAZ, which is code for Summit White, which is the same as Olympic white. Your dealership was correct. Now, we just have to see why it has not matched up with your current color. I will call around to dealerships here in the US but you may have to follow up for your area. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm wondering if mismatch is linked to the auto paint pgment shortage from the Japan tsunami from a few years ago. Different pigment sources making the color differences? Is white the only color folks have had a mismatch with on the Cruze (or any other current Chevy)?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> bigluke,
> 
> I did find that your RPO code is GAZ, which is code for Summit White, which is the same as Olympic white. Your dealership was correct. Now, we just have to see why it has not matched up with your current color. I will call around to dealerships here in the US but you may have to follow up for your area.
> 
> ...


Ok. For now it's not a big deal as I touched up 3 spots on the bumper before seeing that it didn't match, anyway I'll pass to the dealer and exchange the bottle. If I had done that on the hood it could be easly seen that the paint was darker...anyway dealer asked me to bring the car to the body shop and they'll have a look on it.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a summit white 2012 Cruze and have touched up a number of paint chips with:
Krylon 7700 1/2-Ounce Appliance Touch Up Paint Tubes, White. This is on amazon for $6. It worked really well.

It seems the generic appliance white is a near perfect match for summit white and it is readily available. I wouldn't try this with any other color.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Finally got my first oil change done today and broke back the touch-up bottle, dealer had 3 other new bottles and we tested them on a color sheet...the funny part is that mine that was more cream than white was the whitest of them all...lol...so tip for everyone...the dealer paint shop has the exact paint and they done me the exact match bigger touch-up bottle. I'm good for many years of hiding stone chips. Also winter tires on and didn't have any trouble with tpms. Thanks to the dealer!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Great to know! I have a white CTD too and noticed a couple stone chips already I need to touch up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

